
Show HN: HelpTerence, a Twitter bot that needs your help - vnglst
A social experiment with a Twitter bot. Terence is saving for a trip around the world and you can help him by donating some bags of gold (using @HelpTerence &lt;emoticon for bag of gold&gt;). All donations are welcome, but you can only donate once per day!<p>Terence can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;helpterence<p>Source code can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vnglst&#x2F;HelpTerence
======
vnglst
Here's a clickable link to his Twitter page:
[https://twitter.com/helpterence](https://twitter.com/helpterence)

